# geo peptides legit?



## palmerz (Jul 21, 2014)

as the title says, is geopeptides g2g?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2014)

First try I got bum aromasin, verified via blood tests. won't be trying them again.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2014)

bought PCT and 2 stanes, both for friends. the aromasin for him didnt go well but the PCT went perfect. the other guy's aromasin did just the trick. so 3/4 were gtg.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2014)

They have been hit and miss. Id stay away.


----------



## palmerz (Jul 21, 2014)

SHITTTY, I ordered from them yesterday and was thinkin "board sponsor, they must be legit" now im nervous

I ordered their cjc1295 no dac and ghrp-6..... anyone have any experience with geo and these? or how about gwp and these products... its all faily cheap so its not a huge loss if I need to order from another place and toss these out


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2014)

Id say run it palm and see how it goes. Like I said, I got a 75% hit rate so Ill still get a few here in there and see how they go. best of luck. I wont put them down yet for 1 bunk, I know it happens but least  got 3 that were perfect


----------



## palmerz (Jul 22, 2014)

ook... I was going to do 
100mcg 3x day of both cjc 1295-nodac and ghrp-6
morning-after workout- before bed

also ive read it increases prolactin should I get prami?
what should I expect after a shot, to know whether it is bunk or not?


----------

